# Schooling In Canada



## jiteng02 (Sep 8, 2010)

Dear All,

I will be moving to Canada on a PR from INDIA. I have 5 n half year old daughter who is studying in Upper Kindergarten at present. I need info on following:-

1. Is education free in Canada for PR people.

2. If its free in govt. run schools, is is also free in private schools rather those run by catholic missions because at present she is in a catholic school here.

3. Will the catholic schools here give some priorty to a child who has been studying in a catholic mission school or not for admission because at present she is in a catholic school here.

4. When does the school session begins and ends in Canada, more specifically in Toronto.

Please reply soon so that I can plan accordingly.

Thanks

Jitender Verma
:clap2:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jiteng02 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I will be moving to Canada on a PR from INDIA. I have 5 n half year old daughter who is studying in Upper Kindergarten at present. I need info on following:-
> 
> ...


1) Public education is free.
2) Private schools are not free.
3) There is a separate public Catholic school system. No priority system required. All Catholic are entitled to attend.
4) School begins in September and ends the following June.


----------



## jiteng02 (Sep 8, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> 1) Public education is free.
> 2) Private schools are not free.
> 3) There is a separate public Catholic school system. No priority system required. All Catholic are entitled to attend.
> 4) School begins in September and ends the following June.


Dear Auld Yin,

Thanks for your reply.

Please tell whether in Catholic schools only catholics are eligible for admission or non-catholics are also given admission.

Jitender Verma


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jiteng02 said:


> Dear Auld Yin,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...


In PUBLIC Catholic schools all children are eligible. The education, after all, is paid by public funds.


----------



## calgaryrenttoown (Apr 29, 2011)

jiteng02 said:


> Dear Auld Yin,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...


From what I know, to be registered in the public catholic school, you need to show a baptismal certificate of either the child, or one of the parents of the child.


----------

